# Over zealous thread locking



## User (6 Nov 2013)




----------



## MontyVeda (6 Nov 2013)

it seems to be when posters start being discussed rather than the topic... locking such threads sooner rather than later is better than letting tempers get too high. IMO


----------



## zimzum42 (6 Nov 2013)

It would be nice if a CAaD lens was applied rather than a cafe one...


----------



## glasgowcyclist (6 Nov 2013)

It does seem to be a sledgehammer to crack a walnut at times. When people disrupt or derail a thread it doesn't seem fair to punish the majority for the behaviour of a few. Why not warn the naughty ones?

GC


----------



## Matthew_T (6 Nov 2013)

I bet this thread will be locked soon too.


----------



## Shaun (6 Nov 2013)

Anyone wanting to give feedback can do so via a PM to me or through the site contact form (link at bottom right).

The support forum is _not_ for feedback. 

Thanks,
Shaun


----------

